# Eddied - request for help



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Eddied,

could you help? 

I'm registered on camperonline.it and have been looking at sostas around Corvara. We're off there in a few weeks for the Via Ferrata climbing. We were there last year (car) and noticed a few wild camping possiblities, so this year we're taking the van. Below is an entry on camperonline for a recomended Corvara sosta. Trouble is my Italian together with Mr Google's translation doesn't do much  . 

Could you pick the salient points out for us?



Corvara (BZ) A pochi km da Corvara, due punti sosta in direzione del passo Campolungo, con cartello che autorizza la sosta; il secondo è dotato di fontanella, piccolo il primo, spazioso il secondo, immerso nel verde adiacente ad un torrente. A pagamento (€ 4.50/gg).
N 46.540945
E 11.884064 

Mauro Corradi, 4/9/2007;
Giorgio Fragola, 6/3/2008: controllo dei Vigili alle 6:00 di mattina;
Cristina Ubaldi, 27/8/2008: nessun controllo da parte dei vigili il 16/8;
Paolo Migliorini, 20/9/2008: le coordinate GPS si riferiscono al primo, comunale, gratuito, comodo e tranquillo per la notte 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Corvara soste*

 Ciao, no problem.

Corvara(Bolzano/Bozen - how's your German?) a few Kms from Corvara going towards Campolungo Pass, 2 stopover points, with signage authorising stops. The second one has a tap or small drinking trough, the first one is small, the second is quite spacious and surrounded by greenery and next to a stream. Payment required of Euro 4.50 per day.

GPS coordinates as you see them

Visited by
Mauro Corradi 4/0/2007
Giorgio Fragola 6/3/2008. Local police check at 06:00
Cristina Ubaldi 27/8/2008. No police check 16/08/2008
Paolo Migliorini 20/09/2008 Remarks that GPS coordinates refer to the first area, municipal, free, comfortable and quiet for overnighting.

Enjoy.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

Can I have a try?

Corvara (BZ) A pochi km da Corvara, due punti sosta in direzione del passo Campolungo, con cartello che autorizza la sosta; il secondo è dotato di fontanella, piccolo il primo, spazioso il secondo, immerso nel verde adiacente ad un torrente. A pagamento (€ 4.50/gg).
N 46.540945
E 11.884064

A few km from Corvara, two rest stops in the direction of Campolungo, with a sign authorizing overnighting. The second has a water faucet, the first small, the second spacious, immersed in greenery and adjacent to a stream. Fee payable, €4.50 / day 

Mauro Corradi, 4/9/2007;

Giorgio Fragola, 6/3/2008: controllo dei Vigili alle 6:00 di mattina;
Attendant called at 6 am.

Cristina Ubaldi, 27/8/2008: nessun controllo da parte dei vigili il 16/8;
No attendant checked.

Paolo Migliorini, 20/9/2008: le coordinate GPS si riferiscono al primo, comunale, gratuito, comodo e tranquillo per la notte

GPS co-ords refer to the first, Municipal, free. Spacious and tranquil for the night.


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

That'll teach me to leave a message I'm composing and do something else before sending it  

Still, I didn't do too bad, did I?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Still, I didn't do too bad, did I?_

With or without the aid of Signore Babelfish? :roll:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Go to the top of the class!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

A big thanks to both. The dreaded google translation pretty much mangled it so it's great to actually read what was meant.

So now all we need to decide on is which to stay in . . .

as well as, where to go to empty toilet cassett, what route to take to get from Dunkirk to Corvara, how to buy an Austrian window sticker thingy . . .so much to do so little time 8O


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

> With or without the aid of Signore Babelfish? Rolling Eyes


Actually, I think I can read Italian (and most Romance laguages) fairly well, and can get by in conversation. I admit to being pretty useless in writing it, though.

Mum was born in Rome, Dad emigrated there after she died. I spoke Italian at home until I started primary school, and something seems to have stuck 

Of course, my skills increase after suitable application of alcoholic beverage :wink:


----------

